# If I were to visit the UK



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi:

If I were to visit the UK, London specifically. Who would like to get together for a talk on venomous keeping and or some food & drinks?

Please contact me via PM .... I've talked to a few people already but don't want to "broadcast any details to the world".

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

P.S. Congrats to Manchester United!! :no1:


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Viperkeeper said:


> Hi:
> 
> If I were to visit the UK, London specifically. Who would like to get together for a talk on venomous keeping and or some food & drinks?
> 
> ...


 
Al,

This is James I'm not giving my second name on the forum, but I am sure you can guess.

I would be delighted to meet up with you to discuss venomous keeping, as I am looking into setting up my own hot collection in a couple of years.

You mentioned 2010? Please let me know on dates etc.....Would love to chat to you about this.


----------



## physeptone (May 5, 2008)

I see that the original message was posted well over a year ago....


...Did you ever make it over Al?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Jesus...talking about resurrecting old posts...bit late to get back to him on that one!


----------



## emergency0311 (May 20, 2007)

was gonna say, i thought i recognised this post lol.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

That would be really great!

However, I don't keep venomous snakes yet (I'm only 15, but I am really in to it - its not just a wild dream!), or are you only talking about actual DWA keepers?

Thanks

Harry
PS, I know you'l have heard this a million times before, but I love the videos!


----------



## cmmercer (Aug 6, 2008)

Cleopatra the Royal said:


> That would be really great!
> 
> However, I don't keep venomous snakes yet (I'm only 15, but I am really in to it - its not just a wild dream!), or are you only talking about actual DWA keepers?
> 
> ...


Did you even read past the first post? This is over a year old!!!!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

It's really funny that people are replying to this without reading the whole thread!

You're all a bit late in responding!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

This has to be my favourite reply...



ViperLover said:


> Al,
> 
> This is James I'm not giving my second name on the forum, but I am sure you can guess.
> 
> ...


 
where?



Viperkeeper said:


> Hi:
> 
> If I were to visit the UK, London specifically. Who would like to get together for a talk on venomous keeping and or some food & drinks?
> 
> ...


oh yeah, there it is... oh no, my mistake.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

If Al does come over in the future it would be fun.....

I can just imagine Viperlover saying to ViperKeeper “you know I heard somewhere that (insert species name) is does that” ......... 

and Al turning to James and saying “Yes. it was me, I told you that 20 min ago”
:mrgreen::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::devil:


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

PDR said:


> If Al does come over in the future it would be fun.....
> 
> I can just imagine Viperlover saying to ViperKeeper “you know I heard somewhere that (insert species name) is does that” .........
> 
> ...


 roflmao ,youve hit the nail on the head


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the accents may take some getting used to...

you're from pennsylvania... not all that far from me...



london... had a grandfather from london... apple thief apparently.:whistling2:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

HABU said:


> *the accents may take some getting used to*...
> 
> you're from pennsylvania... not all that far from me...
> 
> ...


Won’t be a problem for young James.... he’s spent of plenty of time watching Al’s U-tube Videos. :2thumb:


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

PDR said:


> If Al does come over in the future it would be fun.....
> 
> I can just imagine Viperlover saying to ViperKeeper “you know I heard somewhere that (insert species name) is does that” .........
> 
> ...


somehow i doubt al would get a word in, would be like a 12 hr "ask viperkeeper" with james asking all the questions then answering them:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll get there one day... with my backpack and ready to 'tramp' across the land...

... see the sights.


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't wait to get my calender off him! Really looking forward to it.:mf_dribble:


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

Hold the meeting somewhere where it's over 18s only sorted so maybe in one of the downstairs shops in soho. 

"here we have a leather restriction harness for a purple headed spiting snake" :whip:


----------

